# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Чемпионат EKSL - Эстонского Союза Спортивных Собак, 11.07.2009

## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Судья: Vilve Roosioks
Фигуранты: T&#245;nu M&#228;gi, Jevgeni Kaverin

Участники и результаты:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Судейство было очень строгим. Давно мы такого не видели... в результатах всего три пары...
Вот они, родимые.

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

В жесткой борьбе  :Ag: , с результатом 266 баллов Таня и Квай


вырвали первое место у пары T&#245;nis Vanaveski и Piirikoer Basko, закончивших соревнования с 265 баллами.


О работе Квая Татьяна напишет сама. 
Тынис и Баско, показали очень красивую работу в защитном разделе, не смотря на некоторые неточности на элементах послушания.
Раздел послушание у этой пары не было столь удачным, как след и защита. Но все равно - здорово! Скорости, мотивация! Хороший пес! Ну и проводник, ничего...  :Ad: 
Видео есть. Скачаю, обработаю и скину. Надеюсь что завтра.

----------


## Jevgeni

Красивая работа обоих собак. Было очень приятно с ними работать.

----------


## Lex

Таня ! Поздравляю вас с Кваем  :Ax: Молодцы!  :Az:

----------


## Tatjana

> О работе Квая Татьяна напишет сама.


Да я даже не знаю, что писать... хочу видео сначала посмотреть. Оценивание было строгим - это точно. 
Я как-то недовольна своим выступлением... Пока мои амбиции совершенно не реализованы даже на наших стартах. Да, это был первый выездной старт, ну всё-равно пока не то, что жду.
След был не сложным, разве что парило слегка. Квай как-то выглядел уставшим, я его наверное забодала тренингом с углами. 
Вторую вещь не обозначил (для меня это нонсенс, но видимо есть какая-то проблема в тренинге) вернее он остановился и попёр дальше. Все углы были на отлично. Немного реагировал на то, что поверхность была неровная. Там клеверные кустики были. 
По послушанию в общем не плохо. С погодой повезло. Драйва как-то не хватало. Все недочёты закономерны. Одно подтяну - другое поползёт. Ходил уже корректнее, сидел наконец спокойно, но зато медленно. :0213:  Что-то там и на укладке было, но я не почувствовала (надо видео смотреть). Стоять не доработано до конца, встал быстро, но натоптался. Аппортом с земли была довольна!  На обоих барьерах близко бросила предметы, поэтому метр чирканул на обратном прыжке. С прыжками буду работать всю зиму. Потому что техники нет совсем. Сразу, как купила Квая, стала работать над его главной проблемой - обратным прыжком, а надо было сначала работать над техникой - это моё упущение. 
На высыле повтор на укладке. Но мы и не успели поработать над этим, работала над скоростью.
В защите не плохо. Железные хватки и мощь борьбы - это его суть. Но то, что мы переделываем - это фундамент, который очень тудно ломать, если нацелен соревноваться. Квая ведь я купила не подростком, а обученным 3-ех летним кобелём.
В конвоировании на этот раз Квай должен был иметь более точное место в движении рядом. И на лобовой повтор на отпуске с замедленным отпуском. Ну там штраф большой. Была оценка недостаточно. Если честно, я на лобовые пускаю его только на соревнованиях. Всё берегу собаку. Всё боюсь за микротравмы. Поэтому не отпуск ожидаем.
Ну вот и всё.  :Ab: 



> Красивая работа обоих собак. Было очень приятно с ними работать.





> Таня ! Поздравляю вас с Кваем Молодцы!


*Женя*, *Аня*, спасибо!  :Ax:

----------


## krisusa

Поздравляю! :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

> Поздравляю!


Старались. :Ab:

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

Огромные поздравления! :Ax:

----------


## шрэчка

Татьяна,поздравляю вас с победой! :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax:

----------


## dainius

pozdravlenija pobediteliam :Ay:

----------


## dainius

zdiom video

----------


## Tatjana

Вот вам видео! Приятного просмотра. Ждем комментариев и вопросов.

www.canis.ee/roliki/dg1.rar защита н.о Ratsumestarin Grau/С.Плоом
www.canis.ee/roliki/dg2.rar защита н.о Lofanna Tiko/Р.Ыисмаа
www.canis.ee/roliki/dg3.rar защита н.о Quay v. d. Moezenbulte/Т.Чернякова
www.canis.ee/roliki/dg4.rar защита доб. Irria del Mediano/Э.Орав
www.canis.ee/roliki/dg5.rar послушание н.о Quay v. d. Moezenbulte /Т.Чернякова
www.canis.ee/roliki/dg6.rar послушание н.о Piirikoer Basko/Т.Ванавески
www.canis.ee/roliki/dg7.rar защита н.о Tulihunt Attila/Р.Кивила
www.canis.ee/roliki/dg8.rar защита ризен Five Fate Lord of the Rings/Л.Смирнова
www.canis.ee/roliki/dg9.rar защита Piirikoer Basko/Т.Ванавески

----------


## dainius

spasibo Tatjana ochen interesno.

----------


## Tatjana

> spasibo Tatjana ochen interesno.


Пожалуйста! :Ab:

----------


## Janec

Minu &#245;nnitlused v&#245;itjatele!  :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

*Janec, dainius, шрэчка, Татьяна Груздева*, спасибо за поздравления!  :Ab:

----------


## Andrei

Таня, от всей души поздравляем!


вот и ещё одни сореврования не посмотрели...

----------


## jarvenmaa

Таня, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Молодцы!
 :Ax:  :Ay:  :0196:

----------


## Tatjana

*Andrei*, *jarvenmaa*, спасибо.  :Ab: 

А что никто ничего даже не спрашивает? Видео открывается? Какая-то странная тишина. 
Я посмотрела на свою работу, после просмотра видео настроения прибавилось. :Ab:

----------

